

Ask HN: Installing Mysql2 gem ruby on rails problem - maze

Hi, I don't know if I should ask this type of question here or not.<p>I am trying to install the mysql2 gem file for ruby on rails development, but when I enter "gem install mysql2" in the terminal, this comes up:<p>arks-MacBook-Pro:~ Mark$ gem install mysql2
Building native extensions.  This could take a while...
ERROR:  Error installing mysql2:
ERROR: Failed to build gem native extension.<p>/Users/useruser/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p136/bin/ruby extconf.rb
checking for rb_thread_blocking_region()... yes
checking for mysql_query() in -lmysqlclient... no
checking for main() in -lm... yes
checking for mysql_query() in -lmysqlclient... no
checking for main() in -lz... yes
checking for mysql_query() in -lmysqlclient... no
checking for main() in -lsocket... no
checking for mysql_query() in -lmysqlclient... no
checking for main() in -lnsl... no
checking for mysql_query() in -lmysqlclient... no
checking for main() in -lmygcc... no
checking for mysql_query() in -lmysqlclient... no
<i></i>* extconf.rb failed <i></i>*
Could not create Makefile due to some reason, probably lack of
necessary libraries and/or headers.  Check the mkmf.log file for more
details.  You may need configuration options.<p>Provided configuration options:
    --with-opt-dir
    --without-opt-dir
    --with-opt-include
    --without-opt-include=${opt-dir}/include
    --with-opt-lib
    --without-opt-lib=${opt-dir}/lib
    --with-make-prog
    --without-make-prog
    --srcdir=.
    --curdir
    --ruby=/Users/useruser/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-p136/bin/ruby
    --with-mysql-config
    --without-mysql-config
    --with-mysql-dir
    --without-mysql-dir
    --with-mysql-include
    --without-mysql-include=${mysql-dir}/include
    --with-mysql-lib
    --without-mysql-lib=${mysql-dir}/lib
    --with-mysqlclientlib
    --without-mysqlclientlib
    --with-mlib
    --without-mlib
    --with-mysqlclientlib
    --without-mysqlclientlib
    --with-zlib
    --without-zlib
    --with-mysqlclientlib
    --without-mysqlclientlib
    --with-socketlib
    --without-socketlib
    --with-mysqlclientlib
    --without-mysqlclientlib
    --with-nsllib
    --without-nsllib
    --with-mysqlclientlib
    --without-mysqlclientlib
    --with-mygcclib
    --without-mygcclib
    --with-mysqlclientlib
    --without-mysqlclientlib<p>Gem files will remain installed in /Users/useruser/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-p136/gems/mysql2-0.2.6 for inspection.
Results logged to /Users/useruser/.rvm/gems/ruby-1.9.2-p136/gems/mysql2-0.2.6/ext/mysql2/gem_make.out<p>Can anyone help please?
======
maze
I have alo asked this question here:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5409761/installing-
mysql2...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5409761/installing-mysql2-gem-
ruby-on-rails-problem-mac-osx-10-6/5409839#5409839)

------
baltcode
SO is usually really good for stuff like this. If it doesnt work in a few more
hours, also try the other SE sites.

------
jrsmith1279
I had the same problem and gave up after going around and around in circles
for a while. :-(

~~~
maze
I have finally managed to fix it! :)

View the question [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5409761/installing-
mysql2...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5409761/installing-mysql2-gem-
ruby-on-rails-problem-mac-osx-10-6/5411333#5411333) and I'm sure you will
manage to install it too. I installed "Homebrew" the installed mysql then the
mysql2 gem..

Just follow the answer with from ALoR

Hope you manage to install it too.

